# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Фабрика звезд 7 ЧуШь

## YoRik

Ну вот опять буквально на днях прошел кастинг Фз7.Моя Коллега поехала туда,а щас приехала и рассказала что там стоит куча народу на улице,конкурсантов запускают по одному человеку,включают какой то бабинник с известным музлом и говорят пой вместе в артистом пол песни поешь,тебя слушают и говорят ну ладно мы вам позвоним.Вот интересно нафиг кому нужно это всё если уже понятно что там будут очередные "Золотые дети" нашей великолепной Страны

----------


## Антоннн

http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=21009

----------


## anesh

юрий николаич, я с вами согласна полностью!
бахнем???  :Pivo:  

:wink:

----------


## YoRik

а вот и ты,БАхнем))

----------


## steve.dog

А че ж вы туда претесь,если заведомо знаете об исходе мероприятия?

----------


## Stels

Про третий отборочный день мне рассказывали примерно то же. Но моя ученица была в первый - там отбирали конкретно, даже беседа с психологом была. Она прошла два тура. Дальше - ждёмс, когда будет третий. Пока ничего не платили.:smile:

----------


## Димитрий

> Пока ничего не платили.


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Рано ещё. После третьего тура начнете платить:biggrin:

----------


## маэстро

:Aga:

----------


## pasha muzykant

30 июня дополнительный кастинг в Москве.

----------


## YoRik

а толку?

----------


## pasha muzykant

Не знаю будет ли толк. Мой вокалист опять едет туда. Посмотрим...

----------


## YoRik

потом обязательно напиши результат,просто интересно

----------


## Simona

*pasha muzykant*,
 Какие-нибудь известия уже имеются? :rolleyes:

----------


## pasha muzykant

Да, имеются. Кастинг оказался телеуткой, причем настолько банальной... Оказалось, что все, кому надо, уже прошли. А это для телевидения было сделано. Люди просто потоком шли навылет и все. К моему вокалисту подошли корреспонденты ОРТ и спросили его о результатах. Он сказал, что все равно ведь вырежут, но прямо в камеру сказал, что это телеутка. Его решили подколоть и попросили спеть: мол а петь то ты умеешь??? Он им выдал "Рюмку водки на столе" припев в полный голос акапело. Так толпа, стоящая сзади него, разразилась бурей аплодисментов, а звукорежиссер сказал, что такого голоса еще не слышал. Ну на этом все и закончилось. Вот так вот.

----------


## Simona

> Да, имеются. Кастинг оказался телеуткой, причем настолько банальной... Оказалось, что все, кому надо, уже прошли. А это для телевидения было сделано. Люди просто потоком шли навылет и все. К моему вокалисту подошли корреспонденты ОРТ и спросили его о результатах. Он сказал, что все равно ведь вырежут, но прямо в камеру сказал, что это телеутка. Его решили подколоть и попросили спеть: мол а петь то ты умеешь??? Он им выдал "Рюмку водки на столе" припев в полный голос акапело. Так толпа, стоящая сзади него, разразилась бурей аплодисментов, а звукорежиссер сказал, что такого голоса еще не слышал. Ну на этом все и закончилось. Вот так вот.


 Знакомая история! И все как, всегда... Не понятно одно, зачем тогда все Это. Кому это в очередной раз необходимо???:frown:

----------


## pasha muzykant

А чтобы ажиотаж создать и сделать вид, что все (как и все в нашей стране) сделано на демократическом выборе. А на самом деле - автор этой темы в названии все сказал как нельзя лучше(((((

----------


## Simona

*pasha muzykant*, поняТно))):wink:

----------


## YoRik

мдааа вот тебе русский шоу-бизнес

----------


## Simona

*YoRik*, он такой не только в России, на Украине тоже... Думаю и еще дальше...

----------


## pasha muzykant

*YoRik*, все дело в том, что для того, чтобы пробиться хоть куда-то нужна мохнатая-премохнатая лапа и толстая пачка зеленых рублей. Тогда начинает петь любой безголосый мальчик или девочка. Примеров тому - милион. Если вспомнишь на одной из Фабрик были детки известных музыкантов. Я ради интереса проследил за Соней Кузьминой. Результат - держалась тока на авторитете папы (уж его творчество я знаю не понаслышке еще с того момента, когда он в "Карнавале пытался просто переорать Барыкина). Эх, всем бы нормальным исполнителям таких родителей...

----------


## Suomalainen

ребят, вы не совсем правы. так как я прошел, например, в 3й тур. не прошел 1ый, который проходил так, как рассказывала Ваша знакомая, т-н Yorik, но спел на сцене перед звездным домом и меня взяли в Финал. правда, я не вошел в состав 17 счастливчиков ,но вошел в число запасных, что тоже очень приятно. я абсолютно без кокаго-либо блата. блатных там не брали (почти. кроме сына солиста Икс-Миссии и 1 артиста Киркорова). эта фабрика в сравнении с остальными будет максимально честной. если не верите, посмотрите ссылку:

http://www.1tv.ru/news/n103796

там меня увидите в новостях. а здесь:

mediakoncert.ru

фотографии с финального прослушивания. я в малиновой майке.

----------


## Simona

*Suomalainen*, Привет! Интересный факт, очень рада за Вас. 
А можно по конкретней ссылку дать))) mediakoncert.ru... чего-то не открывается.:smile:

----------


## Simona

И что тишина, новостей нет?!:wink:

----------


## mrblack

*эта фабрика в сравнении с остальными будет максимально честной*

По моему самой честной из всех была ПЕРВАЯ фабрика. :Aga:  Остальные ЧУШЬ и фуфло полнейшее.
У меня в городе живет парень,так же как и я поет на банкетах и т.д.
Мы с ним недавно на летней точке работали. Вышли покурить. Какие то девченки спрашивают почему мол не едем куда нть на какой нибудь проэкт. Так мы одновременно не сговариваясь но в шутку ответили "ОНИ НЕ ДОСТОЙНЫ":biggrin:

----------


## YoRik

да помоему даже 1 фабрика была полной чушью и такой же продажной как и остальные

----------


## Simona

сначала увидеть надо, а затем сравнивать... :rolleyes:

----------


## Aleksandr1

Робяты и девчаты! Помните!!!
Не такое уж счастье быть "звездом" и не такое уж горе быть "неудачником"!:tongue:

----------


## Andrej

> Робяты и девчаты! Помните!!!
> Не такое уж счастье быть "звездом" и не такое уж горе быть "неудачником


Это говорит опыт и разум! Моё уважение! :Ok:   :Pivo:

----------


## хухрындик

Мне тоже часто задают вопросы почему не иду в шоубизнес..... Ответ прост. В кабаке я сам себе хозяин! А там уже не похозяйничаешь...там все решают за тебя.....
Моя вокалистка решил пойти на отбор.... её даже не стали слушать... сказали что ниже метра 80 не берут.....

----------


## YoRik

они там и рост измеряют и вес,и сколько раз болел когда и чем,сидел ли,девственник или нет,всю биографию родственников проверяют этож пипец,а то что все звезды эти  к примеру топалов без колес во рту ниходит так это ничего,он ведь непоседа)))

----------


## Suomalainen

ребята. это снова я.... сейчас кто-то начнет в меня кидаться камнями, но, надеюсь, есть те люди, которые смогут воспринять нормально то, что я напишу и порадуется за меня. Мне 3 недели назад приблизительно, где-то через 2-3 дня после финального отбора на фабрику позвонили из МОНОЛИТа и предложили стать новым солистом группы Турбомода:) группа не бог весть какая, но лучше, чем ничего. уже записали 3 трека. релиз альбома намечен на 2-3 сентября.:) кому интересно, зайдите в конце августа на сайт: turbomoda.com (вроде бы так....), почитаете про меня:) а по поводу ссылки... сам не пойму, почему она не открывается.... вот фотки с концерта на отборе на фабрику:

----------


## YoRik

я рад за тебя чувак,Турбомоду даже слухал когда то!

----------


## Альго

Супер...молодец...просто правда рада, что кто-то смог осуществить свою мечту...не каждому дано МОЛОДЕЦ!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Альго

*Suomalainen*,
 УМНИЧКА!!!!!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Suomalainen*,
Умничкаааа! Даже я слышала про эту группу! Удачи тебе и успеха!!!!  :Ok:

----------


## aquatiger

Друзья мои ! По моему о Фабриках даже говорить нелепо.Сам работал там звукорежом на 2 й.Больше не смог,ушёл в другие проекты.Даже бред на Голоде (ТНТ) мне было легче вынести.
Ничего там хорошего нет и не будет.Вы что думаете,пришёл с улицы и тебя ОРТ пиарит ? Да никогда.И потом:они же себе,бедолаги,не принадлежат.Лично знаю некоторых из них,редко созваниваемся,это же караул.Кабала.
Не стремитесь туда,есть много других путей.Но свобода-самое главное,ребята.Поверьте.
Всем желаю успехов.

----------


## Berry

*Suomalainen*,молодец! поздравляю!
успехов тебе и тепрения!!!
а камнями кадаться не будем,зачем? лучше порадоваться за человека...всегда приятно!

----------


## Альго

*aquatiger*,
 А так не хочеться в это верить....видимо на самом деле на этом свете ничего не бывает просто так(((((

----------


## Suomalainen

Спасибо большое тем, кто меня здесь поддержал. Очень приятно. У нас уже начались гастроли... Правда, до сих пор в глубине души я хочу на Фабрику (и не знаю, что лучше, Турбомода или Фабрика)... Очень сложно принять какое-то определенное решение...

----------


## Berry

*Фабрика звезд–7» стартует 26 августа*
Через десять дней Маргарита Герасимович из Минска появится на «Фабрике звезд-7» на Первом канале.

- 26 августа на первом концерте назовут основных и запасных «фабрикантов», - рассказала Маргарита. - Я уже готовлюсь - хожу в качалку! 

Будущие конкурсанты уже прошли медосмотр в Москве, пишет «Комсомольская правда – Белоруссия»: 

- Куча врачей, флюорография, кардиограмма, все анализы… Был и психолог, доктор Курпатов. Он проверял на «интересность», ведь уже 7-я «Фабрика», и у зрителей от нее рвотный рефлекс… Константин очень умный мужик. Набрал таких участников!! И рэп, и айрэнби, и панк - это я. Есть девушка-мулатка, парень, похожий на Марию Шерифович
(победительница «Евровидения». - Прим. ред.). Кстати, Валерий Меладзе тоже приходил. Такой веселый дядька! Мы друг другу сразу понравились, потому что у нас кеды оказались одной фирмы! 

- А другие члены жюри как тебя оценили?
- Сказали, такой сумасшедшей раньше не было! - смеется Маргарита. - «Ты такая странная, ты фрик!» Другие девочки были такие нежненькие… Говорят, я самая пирсингованная «фабрикантка»! 

- А сколько у тебя проколов?
- Девять. Полностью пробиты уши, пупок, губа верхняя сбоку и нос. Жюри понравилось! Пирсинга пока хватит, хочу тату сделать, прямо во время «Фабрики». 

- Тебя сравнивают с Аврил Лавин, похожа?
- Нет. Только тем, что ношу кеды и сама пишу музыку, тексты и аранжировки. На «Фабрике» буду петь исключительно свое, - заявляет Маргарита. - Есть песни на русском, английском и одна на белорусском. Ее обязательно спою! 

- Ты в школе учишься, там не против твоего отсутствия?
- Да они только за! Я учусь в 65-й школе с изучением иностранных языков. Им мое поведение давно не нравилось. (Смеется.) Я бунтарка, может, меня исключили бы, если бы не высокие оценки! 

- Ты уже сдружилась с частью «фабрикантов», а конфликты были?
- Да, на почве убеждений. Один товарищ во время медосмотра говорил о девушках исключительно «телки», «дырки» и так далее. Я такого не терплю, я отчасти феминистка, за права девушек борюсь. Не выдержала, сказала - еще раз, и я ударю, я это могу. 

- Кто за тебя в Минске будет болеть?
- Родители, друзья. Сначала они плохо отнеслись, все же панк-рок, хард-кор сцена и «Фабрика»… Но потом решили, что это как работа. Кто-то продавец, кто-то «фабрикант»! 

- А молодой человек есть?
- Эх! Есть! Я боялась все карты раскрывать, ну да ладно. Он гитарист в панк-рок-группе, больше не скажу. Ему жаль, что я надолго уезжаю, но он меня поддерживает.


http://www.shoowbiz.ru/news/13320.html

----------


## Berry

*Бывшие участники «Фабрики звезд» о начале седьмой «Фабрики»*
ИРИНА ТОНЕВА («ФАБРИКА ЗВЕЗД-1»)
Я надеюсь, что благодаря «Фабрике звёзд-7» в России появятся не звёзды, а настоящие артисты. К сожалению, сцена не может уместить всех талантливых людей. Туда попадают только те, кому суждено попасть. Среди них есть талантливые и просто трудолюбивые. Я, конечно, буду следить за новой «Фабрикой звёзд», но специально приходить домой, чтобы посмотреть передачу, не стану. Мы будем с девчонками участвовать в пятничных шоу. Мне это интересно, так как конкурсанты мои будущие коллеги. 

ЮЛИЯ МИХАЛЬЧИК («ФАБРИКА ЗВЕЗД-3»)
Хочется верить в то, что в нашей стране ещё обнаружатся новые звёзды, что земля русская ещё не иссякла талантами. Может быть, в процентном соотношении их будет очень мало, но я надеюсь, что они появятся. А ещё я возлагаю надежды на прекрасного композитора Константина Меладзе, по моим сведеньям, именно он станет продюсером седьмой фабрики. Поэтому я думаю, что всё у этого проекта сложится отлично. 

НИКИТА МАЛИНИН («ФАБРИКА ЗВЕЗД-3»)
Скорее всего, я буду смотреть седьмую фабрику. Хотя считаю, что если человек талантливый, то он пробьется и без этих конкурсов. Но Первый канал это всё-таки мощный толчок для артиста. 

МАЙК МИРОНЕНКО («ФАБРИКА ЗВЕЗД-5»)
Я думаю, что благодаря этому конкурсу появятся новые звёзды. «Фабрика звёзд» – прекрасный шанс для молодых исполнителей проявить себя. Поэтому отнимать его у начинающих артистов нельзя. Я очень рад, что существует такое телешоу.

«Аргументы и факты».

----------


## VikaGrand

УРА!!!!!!!!У меня там друг учавствует!Серёга Ашимхин!!!

----------


## Suomalainen

Ой. Маргаритка прям сияет, как настоящая звезда:) не рано? :Vah:  по стилю своих песен не очень она похожа на панк.... скорее, как Аврил Лавин, девчачий рок....

Заходите все  на недавно открывшийся сайт Турбомоды:)

www.turbo-moda.com

----------


## LindsayHarper

> УРА!!!!!!!!У меня там друг учавствует!Серёга Ашимхин!!!


Правда? :Vah:  Ну классно:smile:

----------


## Вадим

Ради интереса посмотрел краем глаза по первому...
ПОЛНЫЙ ОТСТОЙ .....

----------


## N_A_T_A_L_I

Привет всем!:) Ну что я могу сказать про фабрику,ребята вроде ничего , яркие!!!Ну здесь не хватает моего друга, который великолепно поет!!!он уже ездил на кастинг Аллы Пугачевой, дошел до финала, но его попросили заплатить очень крупный вступительный взнос!!!Обидно ,но факт, деньги правят миром.Очень трудно пробиваться настоящим талантам без граша в кормане.Но буду пока наивно надеяться ,что хоть эта фабрика действительно не для можоров!!!И НАДЕЮСЬ,ЧТО У МОЕГО ДРУГа,КОТОРЫЙ  ТОЛЬКО СЕЙЧАС СМОГ ВЫБРАТЬСЯ В МОСКВУ, ВСЕ ПОЛУЧИТСЯ!Ну должен же хоть кто-нибудь на фабрике от Иркутска быть, а то одни москвичи.

Suomalainen я тебя поздравляю,это действительно здорово!Такой шанс раз в жизни выпадает!!!Буду пристально следить за творчеством ТУРБОМОДЫ!!!:biggrin:  Удачи тебе!!! :Aga:

----------


## SHAIKER

*Simona*,
Знакомая история! И все как, всегда... Не понятно одно, зачем тогда все Это. Кому это в очередной раз необходимо???

А что не известно? Крутой ужу на коне как композитор. Там же Брейтбург!
Вот теперь Меладзе хотит. не петь а за большое бабло продавать песни!
Все банально просто.
Деньги деньги деньги!


Думаете что стоит об этом вообще говорить?
Вы вообще  инфогрмацию читаете?
1. Там нет ни одного певца. Под плюс выделанный в студии даже Ишак запоёт
2.В частности Русское Радио уже заявило , что ни одной песни с фабрики 7 не будет в их радиовещании. А это первый звонок.
Следом будут другие.
3. Меладзе сам лет 5 живьём то ничего не пел. Вот и ребят под это подвёл.
4.Проект  думаю рухнет уж СемЪёрка точно.

Жалко только может быть ребят что  облажали их. Может и действительно кто то и чего то там достоин. Но я не увидел ни одного (ну) яркого. 
Так серость.
Но по этому поводу это всего лишь собственное мнение и не более!

----------


## Ярослава Лузгина

*VikaGrand*,
 Викуля, ты на СТС прошла??? Я там была, а потом читала, что ты тоже!!! Как все было - рассказывай!

----------


## Ярослава Лузгина

*Suomalainen*,
 ты умничка, очень рада за тебя. Про Турбомоду конечно многие слышали, я думаю только финансирования им не хватает для рекламы. Но много выступлений по казино, дорогим ресторанам и клубам тебе гарантировано. И это неплохое начало( а это- поверь - твое суперское начало!!!). Главное, возьми из этого опыта самое лучшее!!!
И главное - не зазнавайся!!! А что такое "МОНОЛИТ"? И как они тебя нашли, если конечно не секрет.

----------


## ddaan

> как Аврил Лавин, девчачий рок....


:eek:

----------


## SHAIKER

*ddaan*,
Чё старый удивляешься? :Vah:  
Нифига не рубишь ты в новых стилях!:biggrin: 

Это не страшно что они старыя не знают. Главное новыя выдумывають! ВО!

----------


## Sadirina

Знаете, нша страна так устроина, что любые выборы (будь то государственные или же на фабрику) всегда будут обхаяны народом! так где с отни претендуют на одно место , всегда будут кречать, что всё куплено!!!
*Suomalainen*, Молодец! Удачи тебе в дальнейшем!!!

----------


## SHAIKER

> Знаете, нша страна так устроина, что любые выборы (будь то государственные или же на фабрику) всегда будут обхаяны народом! так где с отни претендуют на одно место , всегда будут кречать, что всё куплено!!!
> *Suomalainen*, Молодец! Удачи тебе в дальнейшем!!!


И только еденицы проходят.
Но как ни печально в основе с МУЛЬЁНАМИ!

А Вы пробавали?
Попробуйте.
Потом расскажете об Американской мечте!

Даже если взять случай *Suomalainen*,Молодца)
Вы чувствуете где подвох?
Его наблюдали со стороны! Те у кого нет денег, (для столь мастштабных мероприятий) но тот кто хочет сдвинуть!


Просто без обид ну ткните пальцем в кого нить в 7 рке. Что бы сказть нуууу. Талант!

И самое страшное не в том что проводятся конкурсы хорошие или плохие.
А в том что какой вкус воспитывается в поколениях.
Вот это страшно.

----------


## pasha muzykant

*SHAIKER*, я уже говорил об этом и полностью с тобой согласен. Сам все своими глазами видел и ушами слышал.

----------


## N_A_T_A_L_I

За страну обидно!!!:frown:

----------


## Sadirina

> А Вы пробавали?
> Попробуйте.
> Потом расскажете об Американской мечте!


Пробывала, только на Народный артист!!! И знаю, почему не прошла!!! не потому, что у меня нет много денег! А потому, что таланта не хватает!!! Для меня эта поездка имела несколько иную цель - никак не связаную с этим конкурсом!!! А конкурс был лишь причиной! Но кричать, что всё куплено, я не стану... я взятки не давала, поэтому говорить, что там и как не стану!

----------


## gibson_72

а заметили,что они не могут себя раскрыть по ддвум причинам!
1.лентяи редкостные(извините) тупо болтают языками а не работают над собой.
2.пацаны поют в женской а девки в мужской тональности.

Попробуйте себя показать, нормальльно спеть если это "НЕ ТВОЯ ТОНАЛЬНОСТЬ" !!!!
ИЛИ Я НЕ ПРАВ????????????

----------


## gibson_72

а на счет того,что все покупается-это просто РЕАЛЬНОСТЬ в нашей жизни.
я лично имею неплохие вокальные данные, но никогда в конкурсах по своей воле не участвовал.В двух-только по принуждению.(соврал в 3х, в одном 1е место занял)
У меня нет денег принимать в них участие.

----------


## VikaGrand

Все болеем зА Серёгу Ашихмина!Он лучший там!

----------


## SHAIKER

> Пробывала, только на Народный артист!!! И знаю, почему не прошла!!! не потому, что у меня нет много денег! А потому, что таланта не хватает!!! Для меня эта поездка имела несколько иную цель - никак не связаную с этим конкурсом!!! А конкурс был лишь причиной! Но кричать, что всё куплено, я не стану... я взятки не давала, поэтому говорить, что там и как не стану!




Хотелось бы, что бы имели понимание бизнеса.
Ну конечно же никто на первом и втором туре с Вас денег не попросит. А даже и дадут!
Только что дальше? Известно?
На первом и втором и делее на них  и так зарабатывают. Реклама.
Спонсоры!

Вообще это длинный разговор. И надо чтобы человек понимал что такое деньги и как их зарабатывать!
Маленький пример!
В России 140 миллионов. Из них около 50 имеют телефоны мобилы.
Из этих 50 порядка  30 молодежь. Из этих 30 в такие игры играют в среднем 5.
Так вот если из 5 хотябы 1 миллион пришлёт сообщение на  Фабрику .
Это порядка 500 000 уе. 
Это то понятно?

А деньги которые потом башляют конкурсанты или победители. Так это не куду нить, а в карман некоторым личностям. Это просто взятка и никакого отношения к самому конкурсу не имеет!

Печально! Но факт!
И этому есть подтверждения!

----------


## Konstantin1987

Я смотрел первый отчетный концерт Фабрики звезд, думаю, что это толпа бездарностей, ну или, по крайней мере большая их часть точно. Я говорю это потому, что многие просто не попадают в свою же фонограмму, даже держаться элементарно на сцене не могут многие, не знаю я очень разочарован этой фабрикой, просто дешевая самодеятельность какая - то. Но это лишь мое мнение!

----------


## pasha muzykant

*Konstantin1987*, наблюдал точно такую же картинку.

----------


## Sadirina

*SHAIKER*,
 Да все это понятно, что никто просто так ничего делать не будет!!! Просто я это к тому, что кричат, о том, что там всё куплено, только те, кто по каким-либо причинам были отсеяны! По-моему так из любого поражения ндо выходить достойно! Что-то принимать, что-то исправлять, а не пытаться оправдать свои ошибки! 
И потом, любой такой "конкурс" - это большая лотерея! Тысячи талантливых, одаренных людей туда стремяться, а отбирают только единицы! Т.ч. деньги являются не единственным фактором на пути у молодежи, хотя они играют не самую последнюю роль, безусловно! 



> И надо чтобы человек понимал что такое деньги и как их зарабатывать!


 как-то не очень звучит, в том плане, как упрек.  И что такое бизнес я тоже не по наслышке знаю! :wink:

----------


## Sadirina

*Konstantin1987*,
*pasha muzykant*,
 Ребят, в этом же и фишка этого шоу!!! Показать, как якобы из бездарностей можно сделать конфетку (хотя это вопрос, получается ли у преподавателей)! Если вспомнить начала предыдущих фабрик - тоже самое впечатление!!! Но народ (как принято сейчас выражаться) "хавает"!

----------


## Cbonni

хм...посмотрела чуть-чуть вчера от нечего делать...........в шоке......
мимо кассы, аж уши режет.....
но трио близняшек - воопче - ПРЕДЕЛ))))))))))))))
:eek:

----------


## pasha muzykant

*Sadirina*, ну вот первую смотрел с удовольствием. Очень часто пели именно в живую. А потом началась печать плюсовиков. Ведь все те, кто вышел с фабрик - и по ТВ и по радио - опять же просто плюсовики. Хотя на концерте слышал, как одна из фабриканток пела в живую и очень даже классно. Но она как раз выделяется из общей плеяды. Ну еще пример такой с первой фабрики - Маша Алалыкина. Девушка сказала, что сначала сделает себе карьеру по жизни, т.е. отучится в институте, получит специальность, и только тогда подумает о шоу-бизнесе. Одна из немногих, кто понял чего к чему.

----------


## Ноточка

... отчётный концерт "Фабрики" по МУЗ ТВ. Вообще не очень уважаю эти "звёздные дома". Фабриканты одинаковые какие-то, смазливые, с томным взглядом. Теперь это главное.... Понравилась девочка темнокожая, которая с "Чаем" пела, сильный голос, если её и она выделялась. А так - грустно ,что все под фанеру, как всегда. И нагнали прошлых фабрикантов. Посмотрю может еще через несколько выпусков, увидеть кто остался, кто ушел. Хотя поняла, что мало кого запомнила, ярких мало очень. Очередная раскрутка. Поздравляю всех нас! :cool:

----------


## pasha muzykant

*Ноточка*, на то и расчет был, чтобы смазливые и с томным взглядом. Мальчики и девочки балдеют от этого, влюбляются в новоиспеченных "кумиров". А голос сделать в студийных условиях не проблема. Прог хватает. Исправляется все за считанные часы.

----------


## Ноточка

Pasha Muzykant, а как же все-таки темнокожая крупная девушка? Ее для разнообразия что ли взяли? И зачем влюбляются? Я не влюбилась ни в одну блондинку и ни один из худощавых волосатых ребят меня не вдохновил на бессонные ночи. Голос хочется услышать. Я запомнила только номер с "Чаем", как ни крути

----------


## Kunsajt

По-моему, фабрика - уже затертый проект. Думаю, никакой продюсер, даже талантливый Меладзе ничего с этим не сделает. отличие этой фабрики от других - все парни ведут себя как девченки. Какие-то слегка "голубоватые" будущие у нас звезды. А победит или дойдет до финала - девушка из Уфы.
Надоело это шоу. Вот если бы выступления участников были живыми было бы лучше. Конечно, в фанеру тоже нужно попасть, но я считаю, что это глупо - штамповать бездарностей, которые даже рот вовремя открыть не могут!!!!!!!!!!:mad:

----------


## pasha muzykant

*Ноточка*, А вспомни на одной из ФЗ Елену Сергеевну Кукарскую??? Шедевр!!!:smile:  А насчет влюбленности - о вкусах не спорят. Меня еще с первой фабрики убивают некоторые личности из группы "Корни". Однако судя по всем репортажам по ТВ девочки от них без ума. Или я уже слишком постарел???:biggrin:

----------


## pasha muzykant

*Kunsajt*, откуда там может быть "живье", если организаторы этой фабрики сами плюсовики???

----------


## Ноточка

*pasha muzykant*, Куку прекрасно помню, хотя уже в то время "Фабрика" переставала так интересовать как в начале. Только сидит эта Кука и комментирует по МУЗ ТВ сплетни и рейтинги. Больше нигде не видно. "Корни" - обычная группа с парой хитов. Они "вставляют" ровно настолько же, насколько другие подобные.. Подобные... Слово грустное.. Так что врядли ты постарел :biggrin:  Меня убивает вся группа. Точнее не вызывает ничего, неинтересный продукт. А что бы другим быть, надо чем-то жертвовать. Группа "Фабрика" - смазливые, обалденные девчонки.. Но поют не совсем формат.. Но не сказала бы, что они всенародные любимицы.. Разве что у большинства мужчин и женщин после 40  :Ha:

----------


## pasha muzykant

*Ноточка*, полный респект :flower:

----------


## Ноточка

*Pasha Muzykant,*
Мерси. А как же уважуха? :tongue:

----------


## YoRik

кстати как то по зиме сидел смотрел по MTV программу,где "звезды" состязаются в вокальных данных под фанограмму -.ВЫступали Корни и еще кто то(непомню ужо)вообщем они пели песню "25 этаж" эта было отвратительно очень отвратительн,я просто сидел  и офигевал с этого.Все их последние песни в живую они не споют никогда и так же фабриканты!Единственный фабрикант классный это Полина Гагарина и всё!Остальные -это все компьютерные ребята с голосами не поющих людей!

----------


## pasha muzykant

*YoRik*, в 2004 году на концерте Глызина в "России" пел такой новоиспеченный дуэт, который потом так и не состоялся, с названием "Play girl", состоящий из Полины Гагариной и Ольги Шиловой. Пели песню "День без тебя" с небольшой подпевкой на заднем плане самого Леши Глызина. Я сидел и слушал открыв рот. Это настолько классные голоса!!! И это все с учетом что концерт полностью живой с живым аккомпанементом. И еще (немного не в теме) порадовали тогдашние "Премьеры-министры", Юля Началова (вот уж не ожидал от такого доморощенного цветочка таких голосовых рулад:smile: ), ну и без коментариев метры: Г.Лепс, Маршал, Носков.

----------


## Alex926492

нЕ ЗНАЮ ПОЧАМУ НО Я ВИЖУ В 7 ФАБРИКЕ ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШИЕ ГОЛОСА МОЖЕТ НА КОНЦЕРТЕ ОНИ ПОЮТ И ПОД ПЛЮС НО ЗАТО В ЗВЕЗДНОМ ДОМЕ ОНИ НЕ ПОЮТ ПОД ФАНЕРУ И ЭТО 100% И Я ВИЖУ ЧТО ТАМ ОЧЕНЬ ТАЛАНТЛИВЫЕ ЛЮДИ!!! НАПРИМЕР ОДИН ГОЛОС КОРНЕЛИИ МАНГО ЧЕГО СТОИТ (НЕГРЕТЯНКА) А МАРК ТИШМАН ВОН КАКИЕ ХОРОШИЕ ПЕСНИ ПИШЕТ ОНИ ПРОСТО СУПЕР И НЕЛЬЗЯ ГОВОРИТЬ ПЛОХО ОБ ЭТОЙ ФАБРИКЕ ТК ЭТО НЕ ТАК А НА СЧЕТ ВЗЯТОК Я НЕ ЧЕ НЕ НАЮ))

----------


## krumuz

*Alex926492*,
Пишы исчо тока буквы не еш:mad: Зубастык :Ha:

----------


## infoduks

> НАПРИМЕР ОДИН ГОЛОС КОРНЕЛИИ МАНГО ЧЕГО СТОИТ (НЕГРЕТЯНКА)


Ну уж не нуно писать что это так, когда это вовсе не так!!! Голос есть, как и у многих но не такой уж и впечатляющий!

----------


## oxik777

> НАПРИМЕР ОДИН ГОЛОС КОРНЕЛИИ МАНГО ЧЕГО СТОИТ


хм...я бы выделила других певцов:rolleyes: 
Мальчик Ашихмин поёт потрясающе :Ok:  Спел на уровне(ничуть не хуже) и с Лепсом и с Носковым.Мощный красивый голос.
Хороший голос и у Богачевой и у Приходько :Aga:

----------


## PinkSkirt

мдааааа у манго голос слышно что гуд нооо манера исполнения уужас 
как она испоганила песню клёвую которую спец для неё написали 
я ожидала лучшего а там слушать не реально была как она там пела "нашу любооовь" 
а прихотько надоела со своими этими орами народными во всех песнях...вс1 таки к каждой песне должен быть индивидуальный подход, а не то что ты и спокойную и народную одинаково орать будешь...надоеает быстро
это чисто моё мнение

----------


## Baby Jane

> Единственный фабрикант классный это Полина Гагарина и всё!Остальные -это все компьютерные ребята с голосами не поющих людей!


Да, Полина - просто умница! Я за неё болела на ФЗ, и очень радовалась, когда она победила. Из остальных фабрик можно ещё отметить Диму Колдуна (тоже ведь, кстати, победитель). У него отличный голос, и в компьютерной обработке он не нуждается. А так, по-серьёзному, больше даже не знаю, кого отметить. Все середнячки, для сборных концертов только и катят. Харизмы ни в ком нет... 

На ФЗ-7 нравятся Влад Соколовский и Дакота. Дакота пишет классные песни. И голос у неё неплохой, и есть в ней что-то, отличающее её ото всех других. А Соколовский берёт смазливой внешностью и умением хорошо двигаться. Но если в его раскрутку не вбухать миллионы, ничего путного не выйдет.

----------


## Baby Jane

> Пробывала, только на Народный артист!!!


На Народном артисте блата не было (почти). Говорю с абсолютной уверенностью, потому, что хорошо знакома со всеми участниками Народного артиста-1. Все прошли в финал исключительно из-за своего таланта (кроме одной девочки, оставим её без имени). Я много раз была на их живых выступлениях, и просто в гостях, и слышала, КАК они поют. Саша Панайотов, Оксана Казакова, Наташа Паволоцкая, Маша Зайцева - мои любимцы. У них потрясающие голоса.

----------


## DimA_Alba

а я вот прошел 2 ой тур, А дальше вылетел.....
прослушивание устроили в тот же день просто попросили посидеть в "доме". и когда набралось 8 человек прошедших 2 ой тур нас вызвали. и всех слили))) обидно было)
а 30 июня реально был просто телевизионный кастинг. никого не брали массовый поток шел в дом и выходил из него)))
но все равно абсолютно не жалею что ходил на кастинг. всетаки 2 тура прошел))) эт приятно)

----------


## DimA_Alba

из седьмой фабрики нравится только Настя Приходько и Карнелия. и все. остальные безликие какие то... а некоторые слащавые.... так что комар который укусит Соколовского или Тишмана умрет от передозировки сахара. Ашихмин и Дакота- кривляки нереальные. ужас просто.
а остальных и не видно... и сказать нечего...

----------


## DimA_Alba

а вообще из всех фабрик могу особо выделить только 2 голоса.
1- Терлеева
2-Гагарина

----------


## PRADA

да че вы тут гоните?))....прочитл первую страницу и стало тошно. седьмая фабрика самая безденежная фабрика. Моя подруга Корнелия попала туда не заплатив ни граша!!! ей сами организаоры звонили домой в астрахань после кастинга и просили прислать карнелю. поэтому не все еще куплено друзья. стоит идти туда, если ты действительно харизматичен.

----------


## Шустрый

*PRADA*,
 А когда в начале декабря ты здесь на форуме просила минусовку Корнелии - Кто ты, она ещё не была твоей подругой?
http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread....668#post699668

----------


## Антоннн

*Шустрый*,
 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  :biggrin: 

Они наверное тогда поссорились..... :Ha:

----------


## Антоннн

> седьмая фабрика самая безденежная фабрика.


Вот бл@,нищета незаметно подкралась....

----------


## Шустрый

> Они наверное тогда поссорились.....


...и тогда *PRADA* придумала страшную месть - спеть песню Корнелии, чтобы дискредитировать её

----------


## pao22

Ребята, возможно там и есть "золотые детки" но пара бютжетных мест точно имеется. Мой приятель прошёл все отборочные туры, попал на скамью запасных, и в конечном итоге оказался на поекте. Другой вопрос сколько он там продержался ))) Но суть - то в том что он ни копейки не платил.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
хахахаха..... Про Корнелию...Залепуха!!!! )))))))))))) хахаха....))))

----------

